# Measuring Room Acoustic



## manpr6 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am in the process of setting up REW to measure room acoustic.

I will use Presonus FireBox and ECM8000.

I am dealing with strictly a stereo music system.

When measuring the room response (at listening position), do I measure with ONE speaker at a time or BOTH speakers at the same time ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

While you are waiting , here's a "zipped" pdf of a paper composed by two acousticians .

It offers up a host of guidelines or targets if you will ( for users of testing software ) to compare ones results against what they agree leads to good sound .

The purpose of the paper is to encourage users to treat their rooms to a point where the measured results fall within the guidelines .

Note : it would seem that most measurements are made by exciting the room via one speaker at a time .

:sn:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, having each one individually and both together are both desirable. Both together gives you the frequency response you'll hear including any interactions between the 2 speakers. Individually gives you differences in boundary interactions and would also be used when looking at impulse response related problems.

Bryan


----------



## HopefulFred (Jan 20, 2011)

The authors of that white paper certainly say that for both ETC and spectral response L and R should be measured separately. I haven't read a reason why, really. That paper is quite thorough, it seems to me. I've read through most of it this afternoon. 
At the risk of detracting from the original question (my apologies to the OP): Earl, can you recommend a paper of similar scope for home theater, as opposed to stereo?

Fred


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

HopefulFred said:


> At the risk of detracting from the original question (my apologies to the OP): Earl, can you recommend a paper of similar scope for home theater, as opposed to stereo?


> Sorry Fred, nothing comes immediately to mind ( as a downloadable pdf that is specific to HT rooms) .

> OTOH, I do believe a goodly portion of that paper will be relevant ( to HT rooms ) excepting ( perhaps ) the T30 target times .

> Bryan will have a better insight into the area ( of target differences for certain measured values ) more than I ( I simply got involved in this thread since I suggested to the OP that he post his specific question here ) .

:sn:


----------



## manpr6 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you guys for the input.

I will do both ways.


----------

